# Fulda/Neuhof/Giesel -- XC Tour



## ams (6. August 2016)

Hi, 

bin am nächsten Wochenende in der Region Neuhof/Giesel und wollt mal fragen, ob jemand vllt. einen (oder auch mehrere) konkrete Tipps / Touren hat für mich.
Suche sportliche Cross-Country Tour, gerne traillastig, sagen wir so um die 4 Stunden, Höhenmeter bin ich gewohnt ;-) (wohne in der Schweiz)

Ideal wäre ein GPX. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für jeden Tipp. Vllt. sieht man sich auf den Trails!

LG
Andreas


----------

